# Adopting a pup...then going on vacation?



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

How would that work out?

We are thinking of adopting a puppy sometime between this summer and next summer. My parents would prefer if we waited until at least August, because in late June we are going out of the country for six weeks. Thing is, I have my eye on a certain dog, and I doubt he'll still be there when we come back. He was born March 17th, so he's about eight-ish weeks old now? Would he be okay if I convinced my parents to adopt him now, and then we went on vacation only a month later? Or am I best off looking for a different dog when we get back?

I have two other options:
#1- I could look up the cost of taking him in cabin with me on the plane and take him with me. We stop over in Houston, which is about four or so hours from where I live I'm guessing, then go to Sao Paulo, which is another seven to eight hour flight.
I think that this would be stressful for the dog, and my grandmother, with whom we'll be staying, has a very dog-aggressive dog (she lives outdoors though, and when she is indoors she's limited to a single room. So it would be easy to keep him away from her)
The good thing about it is that whatever dog we end up with, he will be traveling a lot by plane. So this is a good way to get him used to it from an early age.

#2-I could see if the foster home he is at could hold him for us until we came back. This might be my best bet, the thing is I'm not sure they would do it.

What do you guys think?

Edit: Okay, so I just looked up how Brazil is on letting pets in from out-of-country and they won't have to be in quarantine or anything. But Continental airlines only allows four pets in-cabin so he might have to travel in cargo if they're already taken up. Would that be okay for a puppy just over three months old?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

I think you have your answer right there in your own post... would you REALLY want to subject a pup to all that for your own selfish needs/wants. Getting it before a 6 week vacation really??? C'mon... Then considering taking it with you to a foreign country which may have quaranteen laws about thingslike that and even if you do get the dog in the country taking it somewhere where a dog aggressive dog lives? To me that all just sounds like a recipe for disaster.

DON'T get this pup. Listen to your parents because believe or not they DO know what they're talking about.


----------



## emmapeel (Aug 15, 2009)

I would wait for after your trip. Option one, just sounds exhausting for a new young pup. Option two, you could ask but don't be surprised if they say no.


----------



## Beatrice96 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I think I'm just going to take a chance and leave him where he's at for now. If he's still there when I get back I'll probably take him, if not I'll just wait for the right one to come along.


----------



## Bubbly (Mar 20, 2010)

I had almost an identical experience. I found Bubbles' sister at the shelter, really wanted to get her but was leaving for vacation. I decided to wait and she was gone when I came back.

It worked out for the best. I think it would have been terrible for her if I adopted her and then took her to a kennel. And my mom couldn't take a second dog for me at that time. It was a little sad finding out she was gone when I came back, but I hope she found a good home.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

IDK...I went on vacation a couple weeks after adopting Toby. I boarded him at the vet and took the opportunity to have him neutered (requirend within a month of adoption) and his teeth cleaned. So it worked well for us. Probably be different with a puppy, though.


----------



## Robrowe (Jan 25, 2010)

I would say to wait. too much stress on the puppy, too much stress on you. How can you enjoy a vacation with an infant in tow? You cant.


----------

